# SCV membership



## walkinboss01 (Apr 6, 2014)

Are any of y'all members of the SCV? What can you tell me about it? I have a lot of relatives that fought in the war, but I have never looked into joining.  Any info would be appreciated. Thx-


----------



## Milkman (Apr 6, 2014)

walkinboss01 said:


> Are any of y'all members of the SCV? What can you tell me about it? I have a lot of relatives that fought in the war, but I have never looked into joining.  Any info would be appreciated. Thx-



You are eligible to join the SCV as are 99% of people who have ancestors in the south for the past 200 years. Here is a link to the Ga. Division (state) website.  See if you can find a camp in your vicinity there.  If not send me a PM and I will locate your nearest camp.  Anyone can call 1-800-MYSOUTH to get information to join up.



http://gascv.org/


----------



## marktaylor99 (Apr 15, 2014)

I am the adjutant for Camp # 517 in Columbus, GA (Henry L Benning). Feel free to PM me here or email confederate25 @ yahoo.com if you have any questions.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 15, 2014)

marktaylor99 said:


> I am the adjutant for Camp # 517 in Columbus, GA (Henry L Benning). Feel free to PM me here or email confederate25 @ yahoo.com if you have any questions.




I am Commander of Camp # 97 in Athens. I see that the Stewart/Webster camp from south of your area is hosting the Division reunion in Columbus this year.  I am registered and will likely see you there.


----------



## marktaylor99 (Apr 22, 2014)

Milkman said:


> I am Commander of Camp # 97 in Athens. I see that the Stewart/Webster camp from south of your area is hosting the Division reunion in Columbus this year.  I am registered and will likely see you there.



See you there!


----------



## Milkman (Jul 2, 2015)

Milkman said:


> You are eligible to join the SCV as are 99% of people who have ancestors in the south for the past 200 years. Here is a link to the Ga. Division (state) website.  See if you can find a camp in your vicinity there.  If not send me a PM and I will locate your nearest camp.  Anyone can call 1-800-MYSOUTH to get information to join up.
> 
> 
> 
> http://gascv.org/




Bump.  I encourage everyone to join the Sons of Confederate Veterans.  If you want to join we have a genealogist who will find your closest Confederate ancestor and qualify you to join. 

Oh, and we aint afraid to promote the battle flag either


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 2, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Bump.  I encourage everyone to join the Sons of Confederate Veterans.  If you want to join we have a genealogist who will find your closest Confederate ancestor and qualify you to join.
> 
> Oh, and we aint afraid to promote the battle flag either



How does one get the info needed to the genealogist?


----------



## Milkman (Jul 2, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> How does one get the info needed to the genealogist?



The best way is to apply for membership in your local camp. They would refer you to this fellow who is a professional genealogist. Upon getting the confirmation you are all set to join up.


shoot me a PM


----------



## chase870 (Jul 3, 2015)

Milkman said:


> I am Commander of Camp # 97 in Athens. I see that the Stewart/Webster camp from south of your area is hosting the Division reunion in Columbus this year.  I am registered and will likely see you there.



Any info on the order of stars and bars


----------



## Milkman (Jul 4, 2015)

chase870 said:


> Any info on the order of stars and bars



I am not eligible for membership in the MOS&B, and dont know much about it.  Only those who descend directly from Confederate officers are members there.  SCV accepts anyone with any kinship to a veteran.  Practically any male with family lines in the south can be qualified for SCV


----------



## chase870 (Jul 19, 2015)

Milkman said:


> I am not eligible for membership in the MOS&B, and dont know much about it.  Only those who descend directly from Confederate officers are members there.  SCV accepts anyone with any kinship to a veteran.  Practically any male with family lines in the south can be qualified for SCV



I am in both. My Grandmother was pretty sharp on the family history. I have never participated in either but I may change that soon.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jul 19, 2015)

So any other options for folks who's descendants didn't get to Ellis Island until 1900?


----------



## Milkman (Jul 20, 2015)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> So any other options for folks who's descendants didn't get to Ellis Island until 1900?



Ga Division has a genealogist who can find a qualifying relative for most people. SCV doesn't require a direct descendant a distant cousin will make someone eligible. There is a good chance someone in one of your lines married someone with Confederate ancestry. 

If you are interested in joining up let me know and I will put you in touch with your closest SCV camp. They will get your information to the genealogist.


----------



## Kawaliga (Jul 20, 2015)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> So any other options for folks who's descendants didn't get to Ellis Island until 1900?



I believe there is an option called "Friend of the SCV" membership. Our camp has a member from up north that joined that way.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 25, 2016)

ttt


----------



## Milkman (May 26, 2017)

The Sons of Confederate Veterans need your support now more than ever. 

Consider joining the SCV camp closest to you.  If you need help finding a camp post here or send me a PM.


----------



## Robert28 (May 26, 2017)

Milkman said:


> The Sons of Confederate Veterans need your support now more than ever.
> 
> Consider joining the SCV camp closest to you.  If you need help finding a camp post here or send me a PM.



I'm in the Beauregard camp but donate to the camps I see at the outdoor and hunting shows I attend if they're there. I was glad to see their table was busy with interest at the last gun show I attended.


----------



## atlashunter (Jul 11, 2017)

I would like to join. I'll need to work with a geneologist. My great great great grandfather was in a unit in Arkansas but I don't have details. I'm just north of Columbus in Harris county.


----------



## Katalee (Jul 11, 2017)

Atlashunter pm me and I will hook you up. I am also in Harris Co. (Cataula). I am a member of the Henry L. Benning Camp, or marktaylor99,


----------



## Milkman (Jul 11, 2017)

atlashunter said:


> I would like to join. I'll need to work with a geneologist. My great great great grandfather was in a unit in Arkansas but I don't have details. I'm just north of Columbus in Harris county.



Welcome to the SCV !!!! 

I will be glad to put you in touch with our Ga Division adjutant.  He can assure the Division genealogist finds your relatives. However the member offering assistance below is in your county and has access to the same resources. 

Send me a PM if you and he don't work it out.



Katalee said:


> Atlashunter pm me and I will hook you up. I am also in Harris Co. (Cataula). I am a member of the Henry L. Benning Camp, or marktaylor99,



Good deal, be sure to get this man signed up and sworn into your camp.


----------



## atlashunter (Jul 11, 2017)

Katalee said:


> Atlashunter pm me and I will hook you up. I am also in Harris Co. (Cataula). I am a member of the Henry L. Benning Camp, or marktaylor99,



I contacted Mark. Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## JSnake (Jul 11, 2017)

Welcome to the SCV


----------

